# [SOLVED] APPCRASH on startup: NFS Hot Pursuit



## blublah (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello.

I've installed a game (Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit (2010)) recently and I have a problem with it. Everytime I try to launch the game, I get a black screen for a second and then a crash to desktop with the error "Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit Application has stopped working...". If you have any suggestions on what could be causing this problem, please help me. The game works on other computers, so there is definitely something wrong with my computer, but I have no idea what it is.
I have tried reinstalling the game and updating the drivers, but still no luck.

Computer specs:
ASUS F3SG-AP161C
Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz
nVidia GeForce 9300M G 256 MB
RAM 2 GB
OS: Win Vista HP 32bit SP2
If something else is needed, please let me know. I'm new here, so I might miss something.


And the problem details:

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	NFS11.exe
Application Version:	1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	00000000
Fault Module Name:	NFS11.exe
Fault Module Version:	1.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	00358aa1
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1045
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160


----------



## RiDzZz (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: APPCRASH on startup: NFS Hot Pursuit*

256mb is not a lot for a graphics card is not a lot if you use it to play games!
There should also be a settings or configuration program on ur pc for NFS so search for it and try lowering the settings, it could be that ur weak GFX card causes it to crash


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: APPCRASH on startup: NFS Hot Pursuit*

Are you using a laptop/netbook? Check the game's recommended system requirements.


----------



## blublah (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: APPCRASH on startup: NFS Hot Pursuit*

Hi,



koala said:


> Are you using a laptop/netbook? Check the game's recommended system requirements.


Yes, I am using a laptop. I've checked even with System Requirements Lab and it clearly said that my computer can run the game with no problems = does meet the game requirements. 



RiDzZz said:


> 256mb is not a lot for a graphics card is not a lot if you use it to play games!
> There should also be a settings or configuration program on ur pc for NFS so search for it and try lowering the settings, it could be that ur weak GFX card causes it to crash


Lowering the settings was one of the first things I did after discovering the problem - no effect. According to the game requirements, I should be able to run it even with my 256 MB.

UPDATE:

The problem seems to have had nothing to do with my graphics card. Yesterday I decided to upgrade my Vista to Win 7 (for several reasons, not just for the game) and I can run the game now.
I would still like to know why I wasn't able to run it under Vista, though..

Any ideas now?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: APPCRASH on startup: NFS Hot Pursuit*

Possibly some missing or corrupt system files, DirectX or drivers. It's difficult to say for sure without more details about your Vista setup and any other problems you might have been experiencing.

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved.


----------



## MonkeyDust (Jan 13, 2011)

It might be where the game doesn’t like using too many of your CPU’s cores.
Ajust this manually in task manger by right clicking on the game’s exe and set the affinity to just one or two cores. Test and see what works.
You can add this setup using a tweaked shortcut.
Make a copy of your NSF11.exe shortcut somewhere and right click on it and go to properties.
Change the target path to the somthing like:
C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /C start “” /affinity 3 “c:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Need for Speed(TM) Hot Pursuit\NFS11.exe”
NB. Change the game drive letter and path as applicable to your setup. The above shows the game installed on the c:\ drive using a Win7 64 OS.
This is the bit you really need – copy it infront of the game’s current target path.
C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe /C start “” /affinity 3
affinity 3 refers to the number of cpu cores you want to set.
1 = use CPU 0
2 = use CPU 1
3 = use CPU 1 and 0
4 = use CPU 2
If it works change the icon to that of the games own exe.
If not – then the usual updates to gpu drivers, sound drivers, vcredist and directx can help


----------

